# Which Caliber?



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm looking to add another barrel to my Encore collection. It'll be used for deer and hogs.  I'm stuck between .243 and 7mm-08. .308 would also be considered.  Any opinions or experiences?


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 1, 2015)

What are your current chamberings and do u reload?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

All i have at the moment is .454 casull. But seeing that I also have a Ruger chambered for it I want to step out and try something new.  Reloading is a option, especially for the 7mm-08 and .308


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 1, 2015)

Out of the ones you mentioned, 308 win would be my Pick!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 1, 2015)

.308, considering this will be a handgun barrel and the .30 bore will let more gunpowder burn, compared to a 6mm or 7mm bore would.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Dec 1, 2015)

.308 would be my pick. Bigger diameter=more impact, larger wound channel, and deeper penetration. Also, there are more varieties of ammo out there to play with, it's easier to find, and cheaper. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 2, 2015)

If you reload, 7mm-08, if not, then .308.  I have an affinity for the .284 bullet.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 2, 2015)

I vote for the .308; bigger / heavier bullets at handgun velocities give it the edge.   .308 does very well in shorter length bbls; a 15" Encore should be ideal.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 2, 2015)

35 Remington is my choice! See MeatrunX3 thread!


----------



## RNC (Dec 2, 2015)

308  with the 180gr roundnose


----------



## rosewood (Dec 2, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> 35 Remington is my choice! See MeatrunX3 thread!



I haven't seen a 35 remington barrel for the Encore.  It is quite common in the contender though.  Bet you would have to get a custom shop one (when it was still open) or an after market barrel to go that route.

Rosewood


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Currently looking at a 7mm-08 that a member on here is parting ways with.   But the .308 will eventually work its way into my collection.  

Next question. 

Light weight bullets for expansion or heavy for penetration? Either caliber.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 3, 2015)

120's will work on deer or hog and will give less recoil in the 7-08.  I use 120 sierra Pro Hunters in my 7-08 encore and 7-30 waters contender as well as 132 gr cast boolits.


----------

